# shipping supplies for online sales



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

This is a follow-on question to the earlier book selling question. Thanks to the great advice that I have received from the other thread. I have made a few online sales quickly and would like to hear how others control shipping expenses. Mainly I am concerned about shipping supplies. 

What are some of the ways you are able to control those costs while still shipping items securely? I have saved all my small Amazon boxes for reuse, and have used plastic bags, shredded paper etc for cushioning. But what works best and most cost efficiently for all you more experienced shippers.

I have also decided to do delivery confirmation and absorb the cost if necessary because it seems to me that it will cut down on some of the hassle of shipping.

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated, as always!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Go to an office supply store and get a roll of brown wrapping paper. Should last you quite a long time. Media Mail has wonderful rates (at least compared against others) but I do offer Priority Mail on books and such.

I charge a $1 handling fee per shipment. Not per item, but per shipment. I figure it pays for paper, wrapping tape and such.

One thing I have learned is you cannot underwrap a USPS (or UPS) shipment. The gorilla which use to work for Samonite Luggage went to work for USPS when he was laid off there.

On shipping only non-Priority Mail too big for your mailbox, talk to your carrier about it. I have a roadside box. I put the flag up and leave a magnetic piece with "Package pick up" on it and they will come to the shop to pick whatever I have. Current carrier said he has to come into the yard a couple of times a week anyway for deliveries too large for the box.


----------

